# Front Hitch for a Tacoma



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1998...........any suggestions....seems like nobody makes them


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Might be able to help ya out.....I've got some questions for ya though!

See ya on the beach!!!

Michael


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Try doing a search on Hidden Hitch...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hidden hitch, reese hitch nor draw tite make on........ask away stripasaurus


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I have an 06 Tacoma and no one makes a factory front hitch. The welding shop here where I live can make me one but it will run $400.00.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I looked under the front today. Skid plate is in the way. I might can fabricate sumthin in the tow hoots...Not sure...will hafta study it some more and do figurin.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 2005 Tacoma and my girlfriend got me a rear hitch mount rod rack, Holds six rods nothing fancy just rods but it worlks great for me. What the point of have a rack that hold a cooler when you have the whole bed of the truck for that. I think the rack was about $80 on ebay


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Treed if you are doing what I did to the front I added 2 2" recievers to the front. Put them right next to the tow hooks and did not have to move them. That was on the Yukon though.

I did not like the big carry all with the one reciever it come with at all.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah Im gonna have to fabricate something...and probably do the two reciever thing to make it more stable......................or just leave it as a rear rack......


Point of haveing the cooler and all there is to have it all in one spot when the bite is on Just conveneince.....Personally I had spikes, milk crates with various things, chairs and other stuff in the bed......not alot of room for a cooler


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Treed!....Wontcha' give me a call one evening...tonights good if need be! Whenever you got time.....I can fab your receiver but the distance between us will be the issue! Could be done over the phone and shipped to ya(difficult!!!) Travel up here and fish one day of the weekend with me....we're in our "BIG" striper fall-run and get a sweet receiver made for your rack....let me know!

And I don't charge $400.00 for a twin receiver fab and install! 


(856)297-3056

The Black Toy on the other post is mine....it's tied into the tow hook mounts....

Git'r done!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Stripasaurus..........sounds like a deal I cant refuse, but we took a closer look at it today....should be a cinch to make one with tied into the tow hooks. Underdawg can tell ya, as stubborn and bullheaded as my dad can be, he can whoop up sumthing with a little tubing or channel iron, a few bolts and a little weld here and there. Would save on the shipping cost. Id love to get up that way for a striper run though sometime. If I ever get more vacation time and more $$ I might put that on my list of trips i WANT to take lol....Thanks for the offer....Ill check ur rig out on the other thread!


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

No problem!!!

Alittle onsight engineering is all thats reguired!!! Glad Ya'll have got a handle on it! Don't hesitate to call if you've any questions!!!

And the offer to fish is wide open!!!
Next few weeks it's gonna go off the hook!!!

Ya hesitate too long and I'll be fishing with you on the OuterBanks.....my son graduates in June and we're looking to move back alittle south of home(Chesapeake VA)....Edenton or down around Beaufort!!! Depending on the work availability!

Git'r done!!!


----------

